# redoing inside of trailer



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok so I bought this trailer its older and kind of ugly but it ok condition...the only prob I have with it is that it has wood inside I want to replace it and I have some wood to replace it with...what I want to know is has anyone just ripped the wood out and it be fine...I know a lot of trailers are just metal...the middle divider is also wood and needs replacing...does anyone know sites where I can maybe find 2 horse trailer parts to help fix it up I know some people install the pads for safety...i was thinking on the sides I would either replace the wood or rip it out and put pads on the sides and front...i dont have any pics of the inside right now but theres just some places that are splintered and I dont wana try shipping a horse in that they could get stabbed by it


----------



## Gluey33 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like you may need some help. You may find once you pull the wood out that some of the metal needs fixing. Get the wood out, get someone to assess the state of thins underneath and consider after you replace the wood. putting some thin rubber over the areas prone to damage, or even just using thicker rubber instead. sometimes you can pick up old conveyor belt cheap, doesn't splinter


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

Ya I been looking and I was kind of thinking along the same line of just putting thick rubber instead of wood or redo the wood and tack some rubber over the whole thing....just hard to find the rubber actually lol I wouldn't even know where to look for conveyor belt I live in Arizona and its hard to find stuff like that used and not dry rotted if its left in the sun....I was thinking maybe the floor mats they put in trailers but im having a hard time even finding those online....what kind of stores sell them....just trying to get a bunch of ideas together so if one doesnt work I can move on to another lol

I also hope theres no prob with the metal underneath...the outside looks fine so I hope the rest will be too...my dads mister fix it..so if it becomes to big of a job ill have him help me...but I would like to try my self first...I dont have all the tools he said I could borrow anything I need to finish it...after I did the inside I planed to paint the outside..but the inside comes first


----------



## Gluey33 (Jun 2, 2008)

Have had others say to try Craigslist for stuff like that.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The wood also adds some stability to the metal and makes it structurally stronger. I would put the wood back in


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Look for new mats at any of your local farm/feed supply stores.

Churumbeque is right, oftent he wood is part of your trailers structural integrity so plan on replacing it. After removing the old wood carefully inspect all the metal frame. While the sides might look good, years of horse pee can and will eat up the metal it's been running over.

My sister and brother in law bought a trailer with the thought they would fix it up. When they removed the wood they found the metal so badly rotted it wasn't worth the cost of repairing.


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

Ya we took off the bad wood since not all of it was bad and it does hold the sides up lol we replaces it with new...

I sanded down some of it where it was getting kind of splintered and im thinking of either getting plastic to hook to the wood or just painting the wood white so it looks brighter in the inside....the floors new and very solid looks like new wiring too...besides being ugly and a little rust on the outside its pretty much fine now I thought of getting it sand blasted on the outside and painted not sure what that costs though I really dont want to put tons of money in to it...its safe now for transport just a pea green with a few rusty spots lol


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

Pics of the trailer hope this works lol We are working on the center divider some of the bottom wood is rotted just gonna rip it out


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks good but I don't think you used tongue and groove. I think in this application the tongue and groove is important so it doesn't warp


----------



## Gluey33 (Jun 2, 2008)

Paint will brighten it up and be easier to clean. If you can find a bit of rubber to cover about the bottom 2ft of the sides and back doors it will stop them from getting to beat up and if you can put some sort of sealer between that and the floor mat(in the corners) it will stop pee and poop from getting through to the floor underneath and rotting it. You can just hose it out when it gets messy. I'm sure your dad wil have an idea of what to use.


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm thinking your talking about the wood...it all fits together...we pretty much had some extra wood for house work and used it..its the same as what was in there just a little bigger..all the grooves fit perfect....the floor underneath is painted white and has grooves between to let any fluid go threw...It was pretty dirty when we got it..I agree with alot of people that if your horse pees and poops in the trailer makes sure you wash it out..even though this ones old I plan on keeping it as clean as I can so that it doesn't get any worse...I agree with painting it I really like it to be way brighter....but also want the rubber to keep it in better condition...I see on craigslist some people put metal so if I cant find the rubber for the sides I am gonna try get some metal sheets for it


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have used a few of these trailer part stores for my older bp stock.
TRAILER PARTS - Low Cost Trailer Supplies

Horse Trailer Parts

http://www.shopchampiontrailers.com/:wink:


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

